# Ideas needed for Haunted Luau



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I deceided my theme for this year, which is Haunted Luau, but I need a little help. First of all, I would like to create some sort of story as to why the Luau is haunted, but am coming up blank. Any ideas? Second, I am looking for haunted luau music. I looked on Amazon and they have tons of Halloween Luau CDs, but they all seem to have the same music on them! Have any of you purchased these and do you have any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Now I can't get HAUNTED TIKIS out of my head. That would be an awesome prop. Cool theme.

Two words for music... ALOHA ZOMBIES. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't help with the 2nd question, but as for the 1st about a backstory as to why the luau is haunted how about something like:

1) At your last luau, someone fell into the Kahlua Pig pit and burned up. Before they died of severe burns they vowed revenge on all luau party goers. You don't believe in curses so are holding another party on ____.

2) While on your last trip to the islands you picked up these great tiki items. You were told there was a curse on them if they left the islands but you don't believe in curses and want to show them off at your luau which will be on ____.


----------



## ckenyon1964 (Apr 29, 2009)

How about a Zombified Gilligan's Island? All of the castaways rotting away... Ginger in her rotting movie star gown... MaryAnn in the farm girl outfit... etc... all of them either zombies or perhaps just raised from the dead after so many years marooned on the island... then add your haunted creepy huts, tikis, etc...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Do some online research on Hawaiian myths and legends. Ghost are prominent in Hawaiian and Polynesian mythology. 
Here's a wikipedia link - you'll find many others...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghosts_in_Polynesian_culture


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding Question 2, OMG I can't believe they have something like this but I followed your example and did a search on Amazon for "haunted luau music" and it came up with 57 results. I listened to some samples from 3 or 4 of them and you're right, they pretty much sound like ukelele music with someone groaning in the background and I too could swear the same person did the sound effects for all of the "albums" I listened to!! Anyway too funny. 

If you are coming to this for the first time here's the Amazon link to get you started on a musical journey through a haunted paradise  It might have you screaming after you've listened to a few! My recommendation, skip it and go with normal Hawaiian music that won't drive your guests running from your party.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

How about Tonga drumming for the music. I did a search on polynesian drumming and listened briefly to a couple YouTube clips. You might be able to get a CD of just the drumming or put a few clips together and maybe morph some of the hula ukelele music in Audacity or Goldwave to make it sound more haunting. I had a tribal theme last year and used just a few different drumming clips put together with a couple of witch doctor clips and it turned out great. You just can't get the drumming out of your head!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

All great suggestions, thanks so much!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Something cannibal, too--like a giant pot of chili on the table, with a skeleton in it!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, yeah--you have to play that song "Witch Doctor" (Ooo eee, ooo ah ah)!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

*2 cents*

When I think "Haunted Luau" music, I go right to Los Straitjackets. Also there's a compliation CD from Rob Zombie called Halloween Hootenany... 







... which has lots of great songs like "Creature Stole my Surfboard" and "Banshee Beach" that have that Frankie & Annette/ Beach Party movie feel.

Since this is a party, not a haunt, per se, I would also suggest a game. It's a take-off of 'the secret word' played at dozens of parties, and I've played it myself this way. 

You get a bunch of Tiki Necklaces like these available at Oriental Trading Company.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...og&sd=&#8220;Tiki+Time!&#8221;+Mask+Necklaces


Each guest gets a necklace, and the 'secret word(s)' are named. These can be anything at all. _Halloween_... _Luau_... _Tiki_... etc. If a person says one, the person who hears it calls "TIKI CURSE!" and the one who slipped must give their necklace up. Last one to keep their necklace wins a prize.

If you're dealing with a fun group, you can even add that when you lose your necklace, you have to do so with a 'Tiki Banishment Ceremony'. The person is caught saying the secret word. They're brought up before everyone and it is announced. * "So-and-So has angered the great Oh-I-Luva-Haunta... and has thus lost his protection!" *You'd have them hand over thier necklace. *"And Now... they've no resistance against his sworn enemy... the great Goddess Gotta-Shakie-Bootie!" *Then, they have to do the hula. Give a prize for best hula of the night though, and make it something worth the effort for your guests so they'll want to do their best. Enlist a helper if you like to put a grass skirt, leis, coconut or seashell bra, etc. on each 'victim' as you confiscate their necklaces, and to cue up the music. Don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That's such a great theme. How about something like, "The stories of this place are known around the area, but it's a place where only the most daring go. Legend says that the person who comes to this place will find tormet by those beyond the grave, will be forced to face their fears and possibly even join those in the beyond - but we all know that's nonsense! Sounds like a smoking place for a Halloween party!"


----------

